# RCI Upcoming Closure



## krj9999 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shudder; email received today.   


Dear xxxx,

RCI will be temporarily closed for business over this coming Sunday, as we launch *exciting new benefits *for our RCI® subscribing members.

In order for us to upgrade our systems, RCI.com and our call centers will temporarily close for business to minimize any possible disruption to you. 

Our call centers will be closed on Sunday, April 15th, 2012 only.

Also, RCI.com will be unavailable between the following times:

From: 9:00pm EDT Saturday, April 14th, 2012
To: 8:00pm EDT Sunday, April 15th, 2012

We will resume our normal business hours on Monday April 16th, 2012 at 8am EDT. If you have any urgent travel issues, please feel free to contact us prior to the closure. When we re-open on Monday, April 16th, we expect higher than normal call volumes so if the matter is not urgent, we suggest that you call later in the week. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience this may cause you. 

We hope you know that we are always working to improve your membership experience. We look forward to sharing exciting news in the near future about new benefits and online enhancements which will help improve your RCI vacation experience-Because your vacation means the world to us®.

Sincerely,

Gordon Gurnik
President, RCI


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe they'll fix their crappy JS on the site so it doesn't run like ass...

:hysterical: 

Ok, I feel better. I know that'll never happen.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Exciting new benefits?  Anyone has a crystal ball?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, it used the dreaded e-word, ''enhancments'', an Orwellian term of corporate Newspeak that has the opposite of its apparent meaning.  It generally means customers are about to get screwed.  Frequent flyers cringe and wonder what they are about to lose every time an airline talks about changes with the e-word.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope this is as good for most RCI users as the last major enhancement was, going to TPU's made the RCI Experience better for most Owners! I welcome changes like that...but i don't expect this to be as extensive


----------



## Jennie (Apr 9, 2012)

Any nonsense they can think of to increase the fees.

One gripe I have conveyed to them several times (receiving no response--surprise, surprise) is that when a match is made to one of my on-going searches in RCI Points, the Email alert provides the resort name, address, check-in date, unit size, and occupancy limits *but fails to state the number of Points needed to confirm the unit*. 

When I log into my account at the RCI website, the number of Points needed is specified *BUT the resort city is not given, number of bedrooms and bathrooms is not specified, and there is no information about the size of the kitchen (if any)*. How do they expect people to make a decision about reserving or releasing the week without having to call RCI to obtain the missing details. Or maybe that's their game plan--make the member  have to call, and then charge the extra fee for having the agent book it for them. 

As an example of a week recently offered:

*Info in my account at RCI website:*
Canada House Beach Club
Travel Dates
03/09/2013 - 03/16/2013
Privacy/Max Occupancy 2/4 
RCI Points Value 21500

*Info provided in email alert sent to me:*
Canada House Beach Club , 1504
Pompano Beach, FL, USA	
Check In: Saturday, 03.09.2013
Check Out: Saturday, 03.16.2013
Unit: Studio
Kitchen: Full
*Minimum* Occupancy: 4 Max / 2 private


*They still have not responded to my multiple emails about listing MINIMUM occupancy in the email alert. Obviously they mean MAXIMUM. Surely if I decide to show up alone to check in to the reserved unit, I should not have to scrounge around to find three strangers to check in and occupy the unit with me in order to meet their "minimum occupancy" requirement* :hysterical:


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 10, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I hope this is as good for most RCI users as the last major enhancement was, going to TPU's made the RCI Experience better for most Owners! I welcome changes like that...but i don't expect this to be as extensive



You are right that there are winners and losers in some changes.  In others, like raising fees, there are only losers, except of course for RCI itself.  As to the proportion of winners vs. losers in Points Lite, however, a survey on another site showed about an even split between winners and losers, and these sites are heavy with prime week owners, so if you accounted for the off season traders, who are almost all losers due to the virtual elimination of the 45 day window, then Points Lite was a losing proposition for most.  Yes, those who own in overbuilt and overpointed areas like yourself did indeed come out ahead.  Those who own in the hard to trade into areas, on the other hand, often got whacked.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 15, 2012)

Bells and whistles...


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Some improvements that I was hoping for when searching*



Bourne said:


> Bells and whistles...



Both Weeks and Points are more user friendly.  Weeks side now allows you to "arrow" the calendar forward and backwards. I like the changes that I've seen so far.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know! My RCI website was in another language this morning, now the adds still are. Some Scandinavian language, I guess!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 16, 2012)

Margariet said:


> I don't know! My RCI website was in another language this morning, now the adds still are. Some Scandinavian language, I guess!



Those DANG American programmers! Only language to them is that bloody, awful commoner English used in the colonies or is it programmed by the sub-continent of Asia colonies?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 16, 2012)

Margariet said:


> I don't know! My RCI website was in another language this morning, now the adds still are. Some Scandinavian language, I guess!





> Location: Netherlands



:ignore:


----------



## Margariet (Apr 16, 2012)

My language is Dutch. My RCI website is also in Dutch but there are still parts of the site written in a Scandinavian language, or so. Pretty weird! It happened before after an upgrade.


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> ...  Weeks side now allows you to "arrow" the calendar forward and backwards. ...


How do you slide the calendar?  It sure would be nice but I don't see how to do that.

I see a new symbol for "Internal Exchange" - I don't remember seeing that before.  I see it on some Wyndhams and we own Wyndham.  Is this new?

RCI seems a lot slower - are others experiencing that too.  Probably all the graphic.


----------



## BevL (Apr 16, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> How do you slide the calendar?  It sure would be nice but I don't see how to do that.
> 
> I see a new symbol for "Internal Exchange" - I don't remember seeing that before.  I see it on some Wyndhams and we own Wyndham.  Is this new?
> 
> RCI seems a lot slower - are others experiencing that too.  Probably all the graphic.



I can't figure out how to slide the calendar either.  It used to be a back and forth arrow on the top of the calendar month and then it's been gone for a while.  It would be lovely to have it back.

I like the new grid feature for displaying resorts as well.

When I bring up the two resorts I own, it shows as internal exchange.  One is a Platinum interchange resort and one is with trading places.  I haven't searched to see if other resorts managed by thsoe companies would show internal or not.  ANd I don't know if it means anything or not - like, if there's any advantage to it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 16, 2012)

BevL said:


> When I bring up the two resorts I own, it shows as internal exchange.  One is a Platinum interchange resort and one is with trading places.  I haven't searched to see if other resorts managed by thsoe companies would show internal or not.  ANd I don't know if it means anything or not - like, if there's any advantage to it.



I'm interested in this...


----------



## Margariet (Apr 16, 2012)

I just received a welcome e-mail from RCI   Why is it that every upgrade with RCI leads to other problems !?


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Okay, so the calendar was working early this morning*



bellesgirl said:


> How do you slide the calendar?  It sure would be nice but I don't see how to do that.





BevL said:


> I can't figure out how to slide the calendar either.  It used to be a back and forth arrow on the top of the calendar month and then it's been gone for a while.  It would be lovely to have it back.



Yes, it was lovely having it back for that brief time this morning.  Good grief.  Those folks really do have a hard time.


----------



## cinerama (Apr 17, 2012)

Their web site is a mess. Examples:

When I do a search, it gives me the resorts that have weeks available for points. But, when you select "Available Units" for some of the resorts you get the error message "Resort was not found.Please try again. (SR002)"  

OR

It shows "1   check-in day available" and you click on "Available Units" and it shows four check-in dates.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 17, 2012)

cinerama said:


> Their web site is a mess. Examples:
> 
> When I do a search, it gives me the resorts that have weeks available for points. But, when you select "Available Units" for some of the resorts you get the error message "Resort was not found.Please try again. (SR002)"
> 
> ...



You should switch to weeks...everything is smooth sailing on that side


----------

